# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team ســـؤال؟ حول شراء بوكس جيتاك

## abbassi17

السلام عليكم .اخواني اريد شراء بوكس جيتاك easy jtag box فقال لي البائع انه هناك نوع جديد يسمى z3x jtag pro .فبمذا تنصحوننى من البوكسين .وشكرا لكم

----------


## tawfik1995

بوكس الجيتاج يصلح فقط البوت اذا مات الهاتف
اما z3x jtag pro فهو فيه وظائف بوكس z3x مع بوكس jtag يعني تفليش واصلاح شبكات وريبر ايمي وjtag يعمل لك اصلاح للبوت للهواتف الميتة بالتوفيق احسن بالنسبة لك 
تشتري z3x jtag pro 
اخي أنت اي مدينة اي مساعدة انا بالخدمة سكايب
toufik-hacker

----------

